# Probleme mit SMTP



## yourdjs (17. März 2005)

Hallo an alle,

brauche dringend Hilfe! Habe seit kurzem einen Server gemietet..... Beim Mailen funktionierts jedoch noch nicht richtig! Ich kenne mich mit Mailservern überhaupt nicht aus und die Installation auf dem Server hat mein Kollege gemacht und er findet auch nicht den Fehler!
Also aber nun zu meinem Problem ich sende eine E-mail über Outlook Outlook Express... und es funktioniert nicht (Fehler: Recipient address rejected: Relay access denied)  keine Ahnung warum, auch wenn i die Authentifizierung eingeschalten habe geht es nicht! Wenn ich jedoch eine Mail an eine E-mail Adresse die auf mein Server ist schicke geht es Webmail auf confixx geht einwandfrei senden und empfangen Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter!

Bitte um Hilfe

Wenn jemand sich mit Webserver und speziell mit Mail-Server auskennt dann bitte melden!

Mfg
Thomas


----------



## Sinac (17. März 2005)

Natürlich sitzen wir jetzt alle am PC und durch deinen Text kommt die Erleuchtung über uns  Keiner weiß welchen Server du nutzt, welches Betriebssystem, wie das ganze Konfiguriert ist etc. Ein paar Infos brauchen wir schon um dir zu helfen!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. März 2005)

Aufgrund von Confixx vermute ich, dass es sich um Linux als OS und Postfix als MTA handelt. Den Fehler wird dir allerdings niemand (oder nur durch viele Postings und großen Aufwand) sagen können, ohne direkt per root auf dem Server nachzusehen.


----------



## yourdjs (17. März 2005)

Also ich haben einen Linuxx Server mit Debian 3.0 sowie Confixx 3.0 installiert!

Was braucht Ihr alles noch für Infos?


----------



## imweasel (17. März 2005)

Hi,

also das hört sich danach an, als würde dein Mailserver deinen Client nicht authentifizieren können und lehnt deswegen eine Weiterleitung deiner Mail ab.

Das es über dein Webmailer funktioniert, könnte daran liegen das sich dieser über localhost auf deinen MTA verbindet und somit über diesen verschicken darf.

Du solltest deine Konfigurationsdatei mal genau studieren und u.U. auch einen Auszug aus dem Fehlerprotokoll deines Server posten.


----------



## yourdjs (17. März 2005)

Das erhalte ich als Fehlermeldung:


Ihre Nachricht hat einige oder alle Empfänger nicht erreicht.

      Betreff:	Hallo
      Gesendet am:	17.03.2005 16:27

Folgende Empfänger konnten nicht erreicht werden:

      'xxx@yahoo.de' am 17.03.2005 16:27
            554 <xxx@yahoo.de>: Recipient address rejected: Relay access denied


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. März 2005)

imweasel meinte nicht die Outlook-Fehlermeldung, sondern einen Auszug vom Serverlog, z.B. /var/log/mail.(info|warn|error)


----------



## yourdjs (18. März 2005)

Hier der auszug aus den Logfiles:

Mar 18 09:25:44 servername postfix/smtpd[9856]: connect from dsl-XXX-XXX-XXX-XXX.arcor-ip.net[XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX]
Mar 18 09:25:44 servername postfix/smtpd[9856]: PAM _pam_init_handlers: could not open /etc/pam.conf
Mar 18 09:25:44 servername postfix/smtpd[9856]: PAM pam_start: failed to initialize handlers
Mar 18 09:25:44 servername postfix/smtpd[9856]: warning: dsl-XXX-XXX-XXX-XXX.arcor-ip.net[XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed
Mar 18 09:25:49 servername postfix/smtpd[9856]: lost connection after AUTH from dsl-XXX-XXX-XXX-XXX.arcor-ip.net[XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX]
Mar 18 09:25:49 servername postfix/smtpd[9856]: disconnect from dsl-XXX-XXX-XXX-XXX.arcor-ip.net[XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX]


Das war von einem "Sendeversuch".
Allerdings werde ich daraus auch nicht soo schlau..
Die Datei pam.conf in /etc/ existiert, allerdings ist diese leer.

Mfg
Yourdjs


----------

